
Intel’s 9th generation processors rumored to launch October 1st with 8 cores - sahin-boydas
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/12/17680384/intels-9th-generation-processors-october-release-date-rumors
======
ianai
Is there a chance that we never see a traditional 10 nm Intel processor?

I wonder whether they could embrace whatever problems they’re having through
instead of trying to model strictly 1s and 0s including intermediate states.

~~~
bhouston
Define traditional.

I think Intel has to follow AMD's many CCX per CPU approach, especially after
Intel hired Jim Keller who ran the Zen program at AMD. If they have started
the many CCX program before hiring Jim Keller I would have hope it could come
out in 2019, otherwise I think it would be 2020 at the earliest.

Thus the "traditional Intel processors" will likely have time to launch on
10mn before then. 10mn must be ready at some time right?

~~~
wmf
Intel is working on chiplets connected by EMIB, but it's not clear whether
they would be cheaper than a monolithic die. Intel's ring and mesh
interconnects with shared L3 cache have far better performance than AMD's
CCX+crossbar arrangement so there's no reason for them to go backwards.

------
bhouston
Is the 9th generation Intel Core CPUs just a rebranding of the existing 9th
generation with a few more cores? There is no process improvement, no
architect improvement, just more cores?

I notice that the integrated GPU is the same one that I have in the 8750H, the
Intel Graphics 620 UHD.

If this is the case, these chips then are going to be hot, power hungry and
probably thermally throttled.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffee_Lake](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffee_Lake)

~~~
mbell
They use a refined 14nm process, 14+++.

> If this is the case, these chips then are going to be hot, power hungry and
> probably thermally throttled.

Coffeelake isn't particularly power hungry, nor does it run particularly hot,
nor does it have issues with thermal throttling.

~~~
chrisper
I have the 8700k and you can barley overclock it without it running too hot.

~~~
dogma1138
Luck of the draw mine does 5.3ghz easily on an AIO and doesn’t go above 80c
even with Prime/Intel stress test.

Also make sure you are not using offset voltages instead of fully manual ones,
the OC/Boost voltages motherboards set are way too high.

~~~
ianai
What’s the AIO make/model?

~~~
dogma1138
H110 don’t remember if I or not it’s a pretty old one I had for nearly 5(?)
years I’ve replaced the liquid in it with distilled water a few times already.

My vcore is set to 1.34 but the LLC pushes it to abit more than 1.35 under a
burn test, AVX offset is -2 (it seems to be stable at 0 but temps reach to
90>), IMC is at 3666mhz.

------
quotemstr
And Spectre architectural fixes, one hopes

~~~
rasz
haha, no. That would deserve big headlines.

------
CommanderData
Is this in response to competition? I wonder where we would be without it.

~~~
bhouston
With 4 cores (8 with HT) like we were for the last 8 years - argh:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_i7_micropro...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_i7_microprocessors#Nehalem_microarchitecture_\(1st_generation\))

------
ocdtrekkie
The question for me isn't the nm size. It's "are the hardware fixes for
Meltdown/Spectre in there?

~~~
quotemstr
Right. Obviating the grotesque hacks ( _cough_ retpoline) needed to work
around the recent speculative execution problems would yield more performance
"improvement" than some incremental process bump.

